# PM



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to the pere Marquette this weekend to see what wants to bend my fly rod. Any reports/help? Only second time fishing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Try this for info.

http://www.fishbaldwin.com/


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you fish the flies only water, I would suggest the Claybanks. It's a little early for that area, but it has normally produced for me. Farther down stream you might give the Sulak area a try.

D


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

I can read river reports, I think I've pretty much read every single one i could find for the PM including that one. I was looking for some human - human conversation for some help, instead of reading fishing reports that all contradict one another.

I was thinking of doing clay banks, what about the rainbow rapids-sulak?




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Jakob said:


> I can read river reports, I think I've pretty much read every single one i could find for the PM including that one. I was looking for some human - human conversation for some help, instead of reading fishing reports that all contradict one another.
> 
> I was thinking of doing clay banks, what about the rainbow rapids-sulak?
> 
> ...


Do you want to know my EXACT spot on the PM? How about you date my sister? Get out and explore. I have caught trout at all of the spots mentioned. I found my spots with a combination of reading reports, looks at maps, DNR website and google earth. Sorry to be harsh but do you really think someone is going to spoon feed you their honey hole?


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Do you want to know my EXACT spot on the PM? How about you date my sister? Get out and explore. I have caught trout at all of the spots mentioned. I found my spots with a combination of reading reports, looks at maps, DNR website and google earth. Sorry to be harsh but do you really think someone is going to spoon feed you their honey hole?



Woah...I'm sorry for flustering you, that was not my intention. I also was not asking for your specific hole or anything of that nature, I also do not know your sister so that is something I would never ask. I don't need to be spoon fed, I've put my time in in other rivers and I know that's the only way to know a river. But I also know that any prior knowledge can help. I've spent all week reading reports, usgs, dnr, and looking at google earth. I've done my research, All I was looking for was a angler to angler conversation about the quality of fishing on the PM right now and maybe some of the insects seen, I know hoppers are big right now.

I'm sorry some stranger can get under your skin so easily.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Do you want to know my EXACT spot on the PM? How about you date my sister? Get out and explore. I have caught trout at all of the spots mentioned. I found my spots with a combination of reading reports, looks at maps, DNR website and google earth. Sorry to be harsh but do you really think someone is going to spoon feed you their honey hole?


^this.

Some of the best fishing memories I have were from grabbing a map of that river and exploring. All sections are great in their own way. Get out and fish. If you want someone to do all the work and guarantee some fish then get a guide.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

That's not what I wanted, I never said that once. I don't need a guide. 

I'm sorry for making this topic, it was a mistake. I thought I could just shoot the **** and talk fly fishing but obviously that's not in the cards.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> How about you date my sister?


Not without pics first.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Jakob said:


> Woah...I'm sorry for flustering you, that was not my intention.


My guess is when you jumped back with this, is what put him off. Don't bite the hand that feeds you. 



Jakob said:


> I can read river reports.....


Guys actually spent their time to respond, and thought that giving you some links to some reports would be helpful. You get an attitude with them for just giving you reports and not enough personal info, no big surprise that you might have ticked them off.


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm sorry to whomever I offended.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

wartfroggy said:


> My guess is when you jumped back with this, is what put him off. Don't bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> 
> Guys actually spent their time to respond, and thought that giving you some links to some reports would be helpful. You get an attitude with them for just giving you reports and not enough personal info, no big surprise that you might have ticked them off.


Exactly. Add I am not upset one bit. Some people will help you out, others will not. It is all in how you go about it. A good tactic is something like this. I plan to fish the PM this week and I was thinking about fishing around sulak. I am not to keen on the area. Can some one give me a few pointers via PM. I am from "insert town" and fish "insert river" and could give some pointers. Again I am not upset but to me what is more rewarding is finding some places all on my own.


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

I am from kalamazoo and drive to the sturgeon every weekend. 

I'm sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be there this weekend. I'll be in a boat though. No idea if there are fish or not but I'll be fishing. Feel free to PM me about the PM. Though I won't be fly fishing and I won't be wading so that may not do you any good. I'll be exploring just as yourself and learning the water by myself. Although I have fished it in a boat before...it's tough to know the holes when you get there only a couple times per year.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

We are fishing mostly public land, even if the land was deeded to me, the water way still would be accessible.
OP did have an attitude, shame on him. But shame on rest of us for acting like he is going to hog your "honey hole" and impregnate your farm animals. The guy lives hours away, at most he will show up for 3 hours to 5 hours on a day in the next 2 weeks.

The guys you should be thinking about are already down at your honey hole scouting it out and then on their cellphones calling their 2 dozen buddies who will probably camp out there for weeks.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

stockrex said:


> We are fishing mostly public land, even if the land was deeded to me, the water way still would be accessible.
> OP did have an attitude, shame on him. But shame on rest of us for acting like he is going to hog your "honey hole" and impregnate your farm animals. The guy lives hours away, at most he will show up for 3 hours to 5 hours on a day in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> The guys you should be thinking about are already down at your honey hole scouting it out and then on their cellphones calling their 2 dozen buddies who will probably camp out there for weeks.


X2

To the OP: 
Only once has a thread like the one you started helped me on this site. Yeah I guess someone could say if it's been good fishing or not but as far as a 20 mile radius as to where you might have decent luck...yeah right. But I know theirs nothing worse than having a weekend to fish and not really knowing where to begin. 
I can't blame the resident fisherman that live around these great trout areas... Heck it's nice up there. But I will say that there has been plenty of times when people ask about the raisin and Huron down by me and I give them what they want Just short of what side of the river to cast to.. I try to save them a little time and I offer to meet them down here and fish.. I enjoy talking to other people that fly fish and showing them my home water and what I do on a weekly basis. It's not MY river there are plenty of fish to be caught and released.... And who knows maybe one day They will return the favor. Good luck fishing 

And this is not a nock on anyone who posted here. I will once again ask for help when I want to take a weekend trip up north again. I'm just callin it as I see it

Tight lines and long tines!


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

I think I should mention my main focus will be trout.

Again I apologize for my attitude. I was just hoping for a friendly conversation about the river and insight that could help my success for the short time I am on the river. Mostly tactics/patterns, I wouldn't fish your honey hole even if you told me, because you are all right, exploring the river on your own is what makes fly fishing so amazing.

Good luck to all of you.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

Fished through that section on Monday. Slowwww going. Fished streamers and hoppers out of a boat. Maybe got a handful of small trout. Never moved anything big and saw like 5 tuna the whole day


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

brownitsdown84 said:


> X2
> 
> To the OP:
> Only once has a thread like the one you started helped me on this site. Yeah I guess someone could say if it's been good fishing or not but as far as a 20 mile radius as to where you might have decent luck...yeah right. But I know theirs nothing worse than having a weekend to fish and not really knowing where to begin.
> ...


i had no issue with the initial post, it was the reply saying that the reports werent good enough that got me wondering what was being asked. honestly the main reason i dont reply to too many of these threads isnt because i dont want to help that person, its because id rather not help 500 people that might read it. 

to help the OP though, the whole river will produce trout for you. if you are wading i suggest higher sections as it is easier to wade. i would also think that most of the kings are lower right now so most of the crowds may also be out of your way. if you have the time i suggest going to BBT and grabbing a map early. they should be glad to offer some up to date info.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> How about you date my sister?


:lol::lol:


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the info on the awesome hotspots to stop and get some eats next time I'm up that way.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're looking for something to take home, check out the Meat Shack on 37, south of Baldwin. Their smoked pork chops are cut to order and the best I've ever had. Lotsa other good stuff there too.

It may be time to start a thread on this subject.


----------



## Steelee (Aug 26, 2003)

Hot fudge sundae with whip cream, nuts, and a cherry on top. mmmmmm. Remember the Golden Rule: love thy neighbor as thy self. Things are getting testy and the salmon run has barely begun.

Regards, Steelee


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

Any one know if the pm is blown out like the platte?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Jakob said:


> Any one know if the pm is blown out like the platte?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


 Kayaked from rainbow to sulak this evening, while the water level was perfect five of us saw three salmon on the trip down.


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

jerrob said:


> If you're looking for something to take home, check out the Meat Shack on 37, south of Baldwin. Their smoked pork chops are cut to order and the best I've ever had. Lotsa other good stuff there too.
> 
> It may be time to start a thread on this subject.


I always wondered about that place. Thanks I'll stop in next time.


----------

